# how is everyone co-sleeping



## Cheri (Nov 9, 2002)

.


----------



## Mallory (Jan 2, 2002)

We have two full sized matresses next to each other on the floor for the four of us!


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

I'd get a King, if it would fit in our bedroom. (Small NYC apt.)

I WOH so often leave DD Allegra curled up next to DH, and often, the cat!

This morning, I came running even though I was just about to leave when DD woke up and called "Mama". I sat her on the potty and then took my turn while she nursed. I took her back to bed and she was crying a little, but had to get to work! And to the bank, b4 any checks bounce!

She snuggled with DH for a while, it's cold as hell, today.


----------



## Novajet (Feb 26, 2003)

Ashton typically sleeps in the bed with Mom and Dad. But, we do have a crib set up as a sidecar for those times that I want to stretch out a little more. We have a king sized bed and a sidecar, so we have a good arrangement.


----------



## jenni (Oct 7, 2002)

My dh made our king size bed by turning the queen sideways and building a foot to attatch to the bed. the queen just wasn't big enough! Our ds is a tosser/turner, hoy vey







We have a crib in our room, it is great for putting the clean laundry in!







We are saving it just in case we might need to put it side-car, if ds turns into a night crawler. Hoping we don't have to though, we all really like the family bed.


----------



## mom2kam&jeni (Mar 3, 2003)

we currently have ds in his own room and dd in our bed. I keep switching back and forth from putting her in her crib (which is in our room) to having her in our bed. I can't decide which one I like more. most of the time though, she is in our bed the whole night.


----------



## amymarie (Jun 21, 2002)

Aveena sleeps with us in our king sized bed...shes 3 now and has slept with us since day one...she does say she wants her own bed every once in a while but we'll have to move first.


----------



## MamaOui (Aug 9, 2002)

A twin sized extra long bed pushed up to a king sized futon. DS#1 sleeps in twin , but rolls into the king 9 out of 10 nights. Ds#2 sleeps in the king w/ dh and me.

We also have a queen sized futon couch, which we leave open 90% of the time. Ds#2 has trouble sleeping for various reasons (one week it's teeth, then it's a new food intollerence, or RSV...) which is why I am up at 4:00 am on MDC







: So if ds#2 wakes, up dh or I can take ds#2 out to the living room to settle him back down without interupting the other dp's and ds#1's sleep.


----------



## Kerlowyn (Mar 15, 2002)

Baby DS sleeps in our King sized bed for now. It is so cold here this winter, and he sleeps better next to us. We do have a co-sleeper on my side of the bed that DH built. DS was sleeping in that until it got so cold, December I think. I am looking forward to him getting back in the co-sleeper though, I miss having my side of the bed all to myself...







:


----------



## padomi (Dec 28, 2002)

I didn't quite know how to respond. DD sleeps in the bed with dh and I - in between us. But we have a futon mattress in our bed.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I voted for the cosleeper although the baby does sleep in our bed quite often, and takes all of her naps (with or with out me) in there. SOmetimes our 3 yo sleeps in our bed sometimes in her own room. FOr the times shes in our queensized bed I am so thankful for the cosleeper because it is quite a squeaze!


----------



## Alstrameria (Sep 8, 2002)

Well, we weren't cosleeping. At least, not since dd was an infant, she's now 20 months. In the last few weeks, separation anxiety has set in, I realize now that I regret not having co-slept the whole time. Dh was uncomfortable with the concept at the time.

However, in order not to stress dd out more than she is already, one of us will sleep on various quilts and blankets beside her crib if she calls for us in the night.

Also, having done some research and presented it to him, dh is happily planning on co-sleeping with our next bug (who will hopefully take up residence soon!).

Jen


----------



## Kalliesmama (Mar 13, 2002)

Kallie sleeps in her crib until we come to bed (about 2 hours later) and then we all sleep together in our queen-sized bed


----------



## dukeswalker (Feb 1, 2003)

Well, I am sooooo glad we bought a crib! Where else would we put our clean laundry???







(needless to say...our dd sleeps with us, has from day one!)


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I could have used an "other" button. Ds was sleeping between us (mostly just with me though, since he'd push on dh until he had to leave and sleep elsewhere) until this past weekend, when we determined he was ready for the...TODDLER BED!
I have it tucked in between the bed and the wall, like a cosleeper, so I hit that button.
Weird. We all sleep like babies now.







The proverbial babies, not real ones.


----------



## jingwen (Jan 20, 2003)

Believe it or not, ds sleeps with us in a queen size bed!

No wonder i wake up with aches and pains and poor dh, i see him in the morning and he has one butt cheek off the bed!

Time to invest in a king i think!


----------



## Jennah_Gole (Dec 12, 2001)

Hubby, ds (19 months) and I were cosleeping on a twin bed (its smaller than a queen). Dd, who is 5, always wanted to come back and sleep with us but really there is no room so usually sleeps in her room.

Now after having newborn dd - I have ds (19mth) and dd(5 yr) cosleeping together on a twin bed and its been working great. In the morning, I find them hugging each other. They wake up laughing and playing. Big change for dd and ds and they both love it. Hubby and I are cosleeping with newborn dd.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Never had a Dad in the picture. So, it is Mom squished between 6 yo dd and 5 mo old dd LOL! All on a queen sized mattress with box spring. No bed frame, because I don't need to deal with kids nor mom falling out of bed.
6 yr old has started complaining about the baby waking at night, so, she has begun to talk about sleeping in her own bed. We'll see how that one goes.


----------



## DiaperDiva (Jun 30, 2002)

We have a queen and twin together turned sideways.


----------



## richardsmom (Jan 6, 2003)

I voted for both in bed and cosleeper next to bed. Our DS starts out in crib, then usually wakes up an hour or two later. Then we go to bed together. Sometimes I move him to the cosleeper for the first part of the night. But he always ends up in our bed eventually.

As for the bed, we just recently moved the queen size mattress to the floor because DS started crawling around at night and I was so scared I wouldn't wake up and he would crawl off the bed. Now that it is on the floor, I sleep better because I am less worried about him falling off. Also, DH and I both sleep better because the mattress is a bit firmer. I am less achy in the morning too. Our cosleeper was made by DH so we just removed the legs so it is next to the mattress also.

Another bonus with the mattress on the floor is, when we get up together on the weekends, we can set DS on the floor and stay laying in bed while we watch him play and crawl around. He then can climb up to the bed to play too. I really like the arrangement.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

DH, DD, DS & I all share a *wonderful* king sized bed we bought 2.5 years ago! We love it! It is usually DH, DD, DS then me for most of the night, depending on if DS wants to switch sides for nursing. DD is 4 and DS is 18 months. It is just so cozy.

Kay


----------



## ThreeJane (Mar 8, 2003)

5 y.o. DS sleeps between DH and I...but he's a very *ahem* ACTIVE sleeper, so when new baby comes in August, we're in a bit of a quandary as to how to set up the system. I may do a co-sleeper with the new baby, or a bassinet for a bit until we get things sorted out.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

I couldn't vote because our style of co sleeping was not an option (and for good reason!). Either dh OR I cosleep with our 2.5 year old in a TWIN bed in ds's room. The other parent gets the queen in the master bedroom to him or herself! And it's usually dh and ds in the twin together.


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

Well, I couldn't vote... my 10 mo. DS and I sleep in one bed, and my three year old DD and DH sleep on a futon in another room. We all manage to get a decent night's sleep, so it serves its purpose!


----------



## mags&jordy (Jan 8, 2003)

I think this is so sweet, that "sleeping in bed with Mom and Dad" ranked highest.
In our case, Jordy and I took the bedroom and Dad took the guest room. I opposed at the beginning, but dh is actually happier as he gets the bed all for himself and gets the sleep he needs.
WE went to a parent meeting and I was so surprised [AND PROUD] hearing my dh discussing co-sleeping with other men. That just melted my heart...


----------



## Spookygirl (Sep 14, 2002)

We have a queen sized bed, and a crib as a sidecar. But I usually end up in the crib, while baby and daddy take up the whole bed!


----------



## papachee (Feb 18, 2003)

wow I thought our situation was fairly unique.

We do exactly what teachma does

and will probably do what candiland does when the next one comes in 4 months.

We would love to all sleep together, but it doesn't seem to work with all our shedules etc.


----------



## natmother (Feb 5, 2003)

DD was in our bed completely until she was 1 and then I bought a mini co-sleeper so that I can stretch out sometimes. She might spend like 2 hours in there every night then jump into bed with us for the rest of the night.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

My littlest babe has slept right with dh and I since day one. I had set up the cradle I had, but he's taken all of two daytime naps in it in almost 4 months. For the record, we have a queen size.
I wish Ihad done it like this for my first two, because total bedsharing hasbeen the easiest for me. With my first, we had the crib in our room, and ds came to bed with me sometime around2-3am, and with my second, he slept in the cradle next to our bed, staying in bed with me after he had woken up to nurse in the middle of the night.
My older two have their own room, I noticed right away that one will not go to bed with out the other in the room (awww







) if one of them wakes up at night, it's usually dh that will go and lay down with them (since I'm the one nursing the baby) if they do not go to sleep on their own.


----------



## GrenouilleVert (Mar 18, 2003)

3.5 yr old and 6 yr old kid in bed with me. No dad.







When they were babes they slept with me too, no co-sleeper, no crib.


----------



## Jude's Mama (Nov 30, 2002)

Jude sleeps with his Mama and Papa in our Queen bed. I wish we had a King but.......this will do for now. I LOVE sleeping together as a family. I know my DS feels safe and so do I. He snuggles right between MyDH and myself. It truly is a wonderful feeling.


----------



## gracemichael (Mar 19, 2003)

I wish there were such a thing as a family sized mattress! We have a queen and it's just not big enough. Dh asks that the kids leave our bed after they get to be about 18mos; that seems to be when they start to sleep all over the bed and when he begins to not get any sleep! For awhile, the kids and I shared a double in their room,until dd announced that "there wasn't enough room" (HA! she had the lion's share!) and she wanted her own bed. SO ds wanted his own bed too, but he still needs to nurse at night, and so ends up on the futon in the living room with me before the night is over. And lately, so does dd, since she's been waking up recently and coming to join us! So we just sleep all over the house.


----------



## whizzie (Apr 12, 2002)

We have had several arrangements, depending on how many kids, age, etc. So I didn't answer in the poll...

When ds1 was born, we all slept in a queen size bed. Tried to use the crib as a side-car. Didn't work. Josh got mobile, we moved the mattress to the ground. He got even more mobile, we added the crib mattress on to the queen size cuz we got a bit crowded with him lying diagonally. He didn't want the crib mattress. So we found a full size mattress and added that onto our queen size. Full size was for dh, Josh and I slept in the queen. We did try to colour coordinate the bedding, so that dh didn't feel as if he were in an entirely different bed. Also, if ds was sleeping, I would scoot over and cuddle with dh. Then I got pregnant with ds2. I needed lots of space. Dh started to take Josh into "his" bed. We moved house, had a bigger bedroom, found another queen size mattress, and the two q-size mattresses fitted exactly between three walls. Wow. So we have a *bed* room.








Josh slept in bed with dad from then on... Josh on the wall-side, Dad on the other side, then me, and once Luca was born, Luca slept on the other wall side. So dh and I are in the middle together. About a year ago, we got some extra money in, and we bought two wool-wrapped futons, queen size. Sigh. Dream. Whoa. Yum.
Our hope is that the boys will eventually end up on one mattress. Josh is already used to sleeping on the right, Luca is used to sleeping on the left. We will see. Now that Luca is bigger, we raised the bed again, leaving a little stepstool for him to get onto the bed on his own.


----------



## mama_kass (Jan 11, 2003)

Our oldest ds weaned himself from our bed at 3. So he has his own bed in his own room. Our little 5 month old ds sleeps in the middle of me and dh on our futon mattress. It is a queen size and works out well. We have our futon on a boxspring and frame but are going to put it on the floor for safty reasons. Before we know it he will be crawling, cruising, walking and I want to prevent falls. We also did this with our first ds.


----------



## grian (Feb 26, 2003)

Ds sleeps on a crib mattress next to dh's side of the bed and dd sleeps in the middle of the bed between dh and I. We have a king size bed.


----------



## RaisingCaine (Apr 6, 2003)

My six mo. old ds sleeps with me in our full size bed. Dh works nights so he gets the bed during the day and ds naps on his boppy in my lap while I sneak in some computer time.


----------



## jogirl (Oct 21, 2002)

She's in an IKEA $99 crib that's set up as a cosleeper next to our queen size bed. If she fusses at night I pull her in next to me








She's currently napping in our bed... the cosleeper is elevated at one end to help her reflux.


----------



## Kam (Jun 29, 2002)

What a good idea to turn the queen sideways and add a foot!

Our option wasn't in the poll either, so I checked the futon option. Actually, we sleep Japanese-style, which means everyone on his or her own futon on a straw-mat floor, baby in the middle. Meg's little futon is so cute! We take it on trips, too, and put it between our big futons, which makes traveling very easy. We push the futons together, but we each get our own space and our own blankets. Dh is blanket-hog KING, so that is a big plus for Meg and me.







:

warmly,
Kam, mama to Meg, who's currently snoozing on her baby futon


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

Boy, would we love a king size bed. Someday maybe never....We have DS2 and DS3 in our bed. It's a bit crowded, but we're used to it. Sometimes, though, DH or I will sneak into our room and lay down on the bed...BY OURSELVES! WoW! Never knew it could be so...well, roomy!


----------

